# Basauri Open 2010



## DGraciaRubik (Nov 27, 2010)

ER 4x4 Single: 
Rodrigo Septien 34.90


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 27, 2010)

WHAT. I know Rodrigo is good at 4x4 but since when did he get THAT good? What was his average?


----------



## nccube (Nov 27, 2010)

His average was low 48...


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Nov 28, 2010)

It was a very easy reduction, but Full Step with OLL Parity and a G perm.


----------

